

Egyptian Activists Organize Against Government Plan to Spend $43M on Microsoft - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2012/12/egyptian-open-source-activist-organize-a-silent-demonstration-against-egypts-government-plan-to-spend-43-million-on-microsoft-products.html

======
ArabGeek
The deal value is Deal Valued at $40 Million activists want the gov. to use
open source technologies instead of MS products

------
hdra
is there any detail on the spending? disregarding the $$$ of the deal, it is
not that weird for an organization to prefer Microsoft's product if it is
mostly about Windows+Office stuff.

If it is about server/backend thingy/IT infrastructure, then yes, no reason to
choose Microsoft over the free stuff.

~~~
ArabGeek
both, as for windows office their are free open source alternatives such as
Libre Office and Ubuntu for Desktop

